# Need some expert opinions....



## keithd06 (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm the second owner of an 06 CGM GTO, with a manual transmission. I've had it for 3 days, it's a certified GM car. 12mo/12kmile bumper to bumper warranty. 

When it's cold, and I start it up...it makes a crazy whining noise, almost like it's trying to gain pressure somewhere. It will do it several times before it stops. When the car is warm, it doesn't seem to do it. 

Today it also did another funky thing. I went to lock the car, and the horn beeped very strangly. It was like the horn blew twice very quickly. The drivers side door locked, and the passenger side door didn't. I tried to press the lock button several times, and it followed by the horn blowing again. I opened the passenger door, and the alarm sounded. The car horn has never blown when I lock the doors before. I found it very strange. After I hit the unlock button, the alarm quit....and I got in the car and started it up, and shut it back off, got out...and hit the lock button and it locked both doors fine. Whats the deal with that? Anyone ever have a similar experience? 

I appreciate any comments on the matters above. :seeya:


----------



## johni53 (Feb 10, 2010)

Probably is your door locks. Mine were loose and when I tried to push the passenger lock it stuck and I got the 3 quick beeps from the horn when I tried unlocking. They need to be set properly in the door so they lock and unlock without sticking. I would even get the 3 beep alarm and the car would tell me "alarm activated by hood" after the lawn crew mowed close by at my office. Apparently these cars' alarms are pretty sensitive.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The first problem is hard to diagnose on the internet. The second one is definitely your door lock actuator. It's a fairly common problem. It sounds like it's intermittent right now but you'll probably have to have it replaced when it starts acting up again. The beeps are just telling you your door didn't lock. If it does it just manually lock the offending door and then use the key on the other one until you can get it fxed


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Did you read the owners manual? There is a way to "personalize" the car's settings, including locking and unlocking both doors at the same time with the fob (called Two Stage Unlock) and doing away with the horn beeps when locking the car.

Also, if you lock the doors with the *remote*, then open them with the *key* the alarm will sound.


----------



## keithd06 (Jun 6, 2010)

I appreciate the feedback. 

I'm going to see if the video camera on my droid will capture the noise that I'm talking about, and post it. I did a lot of reading lastnight, and I believe it's either the alternator bearing, or the water pump.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I get belt squeel all the time when it's humid upon startup.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

It may be the sound of your air intake. Listen to some the Utube videos of GTOs being started (usually found by searching the exhaust forum) see if the sound you hear on the video is the same as yours is making.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Hard to tell what the whine is. I have a faint alternator whine when I first start it up then it goes away after a few mins.

Your door lock acturator is bad. If you try to lock the door and it does not lock followed by four simultaneous horn honks, thats the problem for sure.


----------



## keithd06 (Jun 6, 2010)

If anyone is interested in trying to diagnose this hydraulic like noise I'm talking about....shoot me a PM with your email, and I'll send you a video of the elusive noise. 

I can't figure out how to attach the video to the thread.


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

keithd06 said:


> If anyone is interested in trying to diagnose this hydraulic like noise I'm talking about....shoot me a PM with your email, and I'll send you a video of the elusive noise.
> 
> I can't figure out how to attach the video to the thread.


You can host the video on photobucket, then insert a link in this thread.


----------



## keithd06 (Jun 6, 2010)

The link works if you click the (video-2010-06-09-18-47-06) at the top of they video box, and not the play button. I don't know why I'm having such a problem loading the video. 

The noise starts at about 28 seconds into the video that I'm referring to...

Someone please tell me that they can see the video, and they also hear the noise...

Feedback anyone?

Thanks!


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I hear it. About where the sound is coming from? Have you tried turning the steering wheel left and right when it made that sound? You can try squeezing the coolant hoses to feel any pulsations when it makes that sound. Or take it to the dealer and have them deal with it. I would take advantage of the warranty. The sound I thought you was talking about with the alternator starts at 17 sec and ends at 23 sec, thats the normal sound.


----------



## keithd06 (Jun 6, 2010)

Its coming from the back of the engine bay......the noise is very inconsistent. Usually at cold startup......but it does it at random times. Its bizarre. I'm going to show the dealer the video...it wont do it when I want to show someone. Its surely nothing to do with the steering. I appreciate the feedback.


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

It almost sounds like a rubber diaphragm with a very small hole or tear in it. EGR valve or cruise control servo?


----------



## keithd06 (Jun 6, 2010)

This noise is really pissing me off. 

I'm going to try and leave work early tomorrow and spend some quality time at the stealership......I have two videos of the noise, and I guess I'll stay there all day until I can make it do it for someone....

Wish me luck.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

FastFrank said:


> It almost sounds like a rubber diaphragm with a very small hole or tear in it. EGR valve or cruise control servo?


No EGR, LSx and most GM motors haven't had one since 97. Sence he has an 06 he has the drive-by wire TB so cruise control is controled by computer. Just FYI


----------



## keithd06 (Jun 6, 2010)

Got some answers from the stealership today. Two hours of waiting, and a document from GM #POP4421C: whistle or whine noise from rear of oil pan-plug AFM relief valve hole-(Apr 28, 2009)
*Condition/Concern*
Some customers may notice a whistle or whine noise at or near idle. Upon inspection, this noise will be isolated to the rear of the oil pan and may be mistaken for a transmission noise. 

This noise may be coming from the AFM (active fuel management) relief valve in the oil pan if the engine is equipped with one. Currently, all 05-06 GTO replacement engines, and some 06 production engines, contain an AFM relief valve. However, 05 production engines didn't contain one. As a result, this noise should not be experienced on an 05 GTO unless the engine has been replaced with an engine that contains an AFM relief valve. Although some engines have been built with this AFM relief valve, it's not needed for the 05-06 GTO because they're not equipped with AFM.

It goes on to state that it's a labor intensive repair, and takes 10+ hours. 

The stealership located the part in Texas, 3-5 days it will be here. I guess I don't really know how I feel about it. 

Any imput?


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

GM4life said:


> No EGR, LSx and most GM motors haven't had one since 97. Sence he has an 06 he has the drive-by wire TB so cruise control is controled by computer. Just FYI


Thanks for the info. I haven't done anything to my LS1 besides oil changes. I have a lot of experience with older GM engines, but my 94 Chevy pickup is the newest one I've worked on. I didn't know GM stopped equipping egr's.

keithd06, 10 hours labor to replace that relief valve? That noise is annoying, but if it were me I'd learn to live with it since you know it's not hurting anything.


----------

